# UGA-Sahkerlina



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

well...lets get it on.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

As usual I am very nervous about this game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

I think we have a better team but I get your angst. Most of the talking heads like UGA.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Sure was a good 30 for 30 on George Rogers last night too. Hard to not like that dude now.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I think we have a better team but I get your angst. Most of the talking heads like UGA.



Bo$$ just has a bad case of CMR-PTSD


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Dawgs just need to keep chopping that wood! One game at a time and one win and a time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I could have sworn I had already posted a comment in this thread. 

I'll repeat...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT SOUTH CAROLINA TODAY!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

I am ready, I hope the Dawgs are.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Good we win the toss.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

What!? How stupid!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

I believe CMR snuck back in the stadium. Stupid


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

With our D, we should be making go the length of the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Dodged a Bullet, now lets play Ga Football.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Genius. Didn’t quite work out, but the OS kick was genius.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Man what was Kirby thinking??????

Of course he we had recovered it ...... we would all be like YEAH......


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

It didn't hurt us, but boy, what a dumb call to start with an onside kick. Still can't believe that. No need for tricker this early.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

If that had worked out all of y’all would be screaming


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Still scratching my head about the on-side opening kickoff.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Pull the choke and let it warm up boys


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Now let's play some football.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Fromm looking good .


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

I'd like to see Wims get a chance to play pro, he has gotten way better than when he came to UGA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I guess they decided to bless us with the goober announcers today!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on O let's score!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Chaney is keeping USC off balance.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I guess they decided to bless us with the goober announcers today!



Yeah. Cause “UGA has had penalty problems.”


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Yikes! The Carolina defender had a handful of grapes on that last tackle!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Well that stunk.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Son of a gun........


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

This game is starting crazy.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This game is starting crazy.



It makes me nervous.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Alright D get the ball back


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Defense bails the offense out.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't think #9 even touched the guy.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

That was a junk call


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

We not gonna get a break on a call.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Chaney is keeping USC off balance.



He’s keeping the Dawgs off balance too. Don’t like the way this has started out.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Coots playing with horseshoes implanted


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

What happened to Godwin? Wrist? ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Time to get Sony the ball and let's run it more this series.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He’s keeping the Dawgs off balance too. Don’t like the way this has started out.



I'm leaning that way now.  Herrien just made their line look silly and then pass 3 straight times.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> What happened to Godwin? Wrist? ?



I thought maybe it was his ribs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Chubb!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

There goes Chubb.  Just run it down their throat until they stop it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

This may be UGA sleep-walking game, just hope they can win it playing bad.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Go for it!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Dang. Just short!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Payne just about broke it.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Alright!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

let 'em crowd the line, I'd run 3 straight!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow UGA got a call.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

The Dawgs need to score here and not let USC hang around.


----------



## hopper (Nov 4, 2017)

Nail biten


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

That was a bad throw, Ridley bailed him out by boxing his guy out.  TD Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

That’s more like it.


----------



## hopper (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh yeah


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

If you can't find 'em...grind 'em.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes! TD, DAWGS!

Dawgs 7
USC 0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Chubb and Michel both look to be in beast mode today.  Usually it's one or the other.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Fromm springs the block!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Now lets try another on side kick.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

All right, let's play some Junkyard D here, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

Fromm don't play like a freshman


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

If we don't start putting some pressure on their QB, he will sit back there and pick us apart.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Not impressed. USCe looks more focused than us.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Dawgs looking flat. The rat poison making them sick. Don't worry Kirby going to give them some antibiotics at half time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs looking flat. The rat poison making them sick. Don't worry Kirby going to give them some antibiotics at half time! Go Dawgs!



I hope he's giving it to them now! We've got to wake up!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Boy these announcers want USc to win.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Just sit around and watch them pass us to death.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

My wife said they’d better enjoy it, cause that’s their only score.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Not worried. But these boys done listened to the hype......


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

We're all tied 7-7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

She also said Booms belly looks like a pregnant lady’s


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Now we're looking like Georgia


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok back from playing with the granddaughter. .......

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Now let's play G ball


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't worry boys


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Hope Khakilacky keeps.pawing at the ball instead of tackling. Adding many yards after contact


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Good to see Nauta get involved.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Talking bout mixing up the play calling


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Offense starting to wind the D


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Let's score here, boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Need 6 this time. No mistakes.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on boys get it in the end zone


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

That's a td


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

If the SC was a TD then that was too......


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

That is a TD. Prolly wont get it though.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow what a catch.....Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

TD. Now let’s TCB.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Boy this replay crew is being generous


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Now lets play some D and put some pressure on their QB.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

I'll take it


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

That was close, but he brought it in before the right foot touched out of bounds.

Dawgs 14
Roosters 7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Offense has been rolling time for the D to get going!!! Lets go Savages!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Alright D let's get mad and stop them


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

“Fromm can’t throw.”


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Wooooo alright


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 4, 2017)

I fell asleep right before kickoff. Wake up and it's nearly halftime and tied ?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Good grief!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Man we got to play them better than that


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

We just do not want to rush the passer.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Man. Gotta quit giving up those third and long conversions


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Alright Dawgs let take it to the endzone


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Man. Gotta quit giving up those third and long conversions



They will stick around as long as we do.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Gotta burn this last 6 minutes and put up 6.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2017)

Just wow.....ugly so far on D

GO!!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Let's have a long clock milking drive for a TD, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Keep chopping off those 3-4 yd runs. Wear em out


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Then break one of those


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

130-9 rushing yards with  2 minutes left


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Man.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Not a good decision there


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Ugly.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Ugly.



Very.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 4, 2017)

Now throw the bomb


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Whew...... now do we take a shot or a knee


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Well NOT terribly impressive first half


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

I hope Kirby gets in to some faces during half time.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Take a shot


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing to lose


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Boom was mad......


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Thought SC was out of time outs.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Took the shot. Poor one but took it at least


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I hope Kirby gets in to some faces during half time.



Bigly!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Bigly!



And forcefully


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Well, we didn't look like the #1 team that 1rst half, but we can the 2nd! Hopefully we'll get it going in the right direction by opening the 2nd half with a TD.

At the half

Dawgs 14
USC 7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2017)

That whole first half was just ugly to me. 
Let's just say it did not meet the eye test at all


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2017)

Look for a Dog blowout in the 2nd half


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Alright Dawgs, the first half is gone. Now let's come out and play like we know you can!!!!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Smart said the opening kickoff was to "send a message." Wouldn't a note been easier?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Why is Chubb only get one rushing attempt and then coming out?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Time to keep the horses watered and let them work.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Michel, then Swift and now Chubb


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Dad gum penalty


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Cain-tucky up 20-17 at half on Ol' Miss


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Touchdown Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Mecole


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Beautiful throw and catch! Touchdown Georgia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah, baby! TD, DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Extra point is gooooooooooood!

Dawgs 21
Carolina 7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

“Fromm can’t throw.”


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

come on Dawgs get it rolling.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Where's Snookems at? His Suckeyes are down 31-17 to Iowa at the half!  

Keep playing hard, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Muschamp looks like he could kick a puppy.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Time for some junkyard Dawg D.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Where was the hold?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

We blew a good stop by the D.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

what a weak call.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

That was a POOR call


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Good grief!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

So close


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Need to pick those


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

That was a clear pushoff by the WR.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Pass defense is terrible.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

This kid is too good. We have GOT to start getting in his face


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on Dawgs.......


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Pass defense is terrible.



What pass defense?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

These announcers aren't the least bit biased...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2017)

We suck on covering the WR.....this is ugly


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Front 4 ain't getting it done. Time to start bringing 5 and 6


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

The yardbirds definitely showed up to play. Dawgs need to get it together.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

nickel back said:


> We suck on covering the WR.....this is ugly



Coverage ain't the biggest problem. No pass rush is. Have to start getting in his face and force bad throws


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

This defense needs a talking to. They look lost on the back end.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

I though we would see more blitzing in the second half. It is almost like we are trying to prove we can win without bringing pressure.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Dawgs need to stiffen up down here. All of a sudden I'm feeling very uneasy. Wake up and let's go, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

This will be a pass.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Watch the FAKE


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Good D.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Good stand in the Red zone. We will swap them TD's for FG's.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Smart needs to slap some focus back into this defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Number 1 done had got in they heads!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Now we need to get the ball and put 7 on the board again!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Smart needs to slap some focus back into this defense.



The biggest weakness 9 weeks ago is still the biggest weakness. The back end boiz ain't that good


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Now let's answer their FG with a TD of our own! 

Dawgs 21
USC 10

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Now we need to get the ball and put 7 on the board again!



Definitely.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Chubb!!!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Let's run it down their throats.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Play calling has suddenly got very predictable.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

This suxks.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't get much better punts than that


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

What a punt. Now get a safety and shut these announcers up.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

Safety time


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Safety?!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Great punt!!!! Now the D needs to pin their ears back and make a play!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I'll take a pick 6 over a safety, right here. Thank you! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Do you realize you can zero a 30-06 during halftime? 
I even checked the peep sight on my old Marlin and only missed 8 minutes of the third cause I had to put the atv up.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I'll take a pick 6 over a safety, right here. Thank you!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I'd take either, or


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

What a dummy.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Dang another penalty


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

They have jumped on our players like that all day long and it has not been called once.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Anybody keeping up with the Muschamp vs Smart camera time?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Take the Fourth Qtr over Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Hunker down guys


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah, can't be committing bone-head penalties like that. Good grief! Tighten up, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Nov 4, 2017)

Bring some heat. Rushing 4 ain't getting it. We good. Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Take the Fourth Qtr over Dawgs!



You like the Dawgs in the 4th...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I guess it's good for us to be tested like this, but it's not good for our nerves. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2017)

We need a pass rush.......


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally got a rush on


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Second smackdown by the D line today...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

We need 6 this time.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

The score sure doesn't reflect the game stats


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

We gotta score here


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Fromm stairs the receivers down!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on Fromm...way too risky


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

1st down


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

1st down


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Man Sony has vision


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Sony is da man!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Stop the razzle dazzle baloney and run it down their throats.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Sony!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Drive so far.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2017)

What a stable of backs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

SC player hit Fromm out of bounds on the ground


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

USC just speared FRomm on the ground just like when Reed did it and no call.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

No defense hold there?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

FG and a lot of time off the clock.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Ol sure foot Blankenship! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Now we pin our ears back.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

This is the ugliest game in a long time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Chaney sucks! Chaney sucks! Glad we at least got 3 out of it!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Gut check game for the Dawgs! Come on D Hunker down!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I would have ran it 2 times down there, but ol cookie monster had to get cute and have us throw it! What a crock!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 4, 2017)

coots have a decent defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Dang


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Good God what does it take?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

This is silly


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 4, 2017)

You have GOT to finish plays. You can't sling a man backward and expect him to fall.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Ball was on the ground


----------



## Throwback (Nov 4, 2017)

Breaking news

Suckeyes getting horse whipped by Iowa
45-17


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

He trapped it. That was incomplete.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I can't tell if that was a catch or not.

Hunker down, you guys!

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I hope Snook is hunting today! 

We look bad also.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Let's go D


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes sir


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Woooooooo


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Way to go D! Now let's run the clock by pounding the rock!

Maybe we needed this today, boys. I'd much prefer to destroy everyone, though. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

It wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit if UGA chewed off about 5 minutes and got a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

Alright let's come out and run the ball and run the clock


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Ball game. Nothing fancy, just burn the clock and get some first downs.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Is 1 1st down too much to ask for?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Wake up call?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Kakalacky had 11 men in the box and we still gained 6 yards on 3 plays.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Game is not over yet. We need to punt it deep.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Boom showing some poor clock management.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Is 1 1st down too much to ask for?



This.^


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Good grief!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

USC was blocking downfield while the ball was in the air.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Ball game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Now the game is over. It is Eason time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

And we intercept it and the Dawgs just need to take a couple snaps to end this thing!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

sloppy, poorly officiated game but the Dawgs are going to hang on and win is all that matters.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhh!!!! MALCOM!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Think we got a lot of film to look at starting tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Thats a wrap


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Wish they would let Eason throw a couple.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 4, 2017)

time


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Dawgs seal the deal.  Now to watch Meyer lose big time to Iowa!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

We need to get him throws in a game. Not to run the score up, but to see how he is throwing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Gonna head to the WW and celebrate and watch the VOls get beat.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2017)

Alabama is a legit football team, really Aaron?  Real useful insight there dude.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

I am glad this one is over! Can't take these type of games. Very happy to get the win, even though it wasn't pretty.

Congrats on putting up such a great fight, Gamecock fans!



SAVAGES!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Gonna wear my Georgia gear and see if some of them Tenn boys got anything to say about it.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2017)

Hat tip to USCe. They got game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2017)

It wasn't pretty but we held on and pulled out a win. From now till the end of the season we have to play complete games .......


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2017)

If they play the barn like that ,we will get beat

GO!!!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 4, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Nov 4, 2017)

Hats off to mush hump and the roosters. They did a great job against a more talented team. Glad to get out of there with a W


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Duff said:


> Hats off to mush hump and the roosters. They did a great job against a more talented team. Glad to get out of there with a W



Yes, sir! They played us tough, no doubt about it.

Keep it going, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Nov 4, 2017)

Duff said:


> Hats off to mush hump and the roosters. They did a great job against a more talented team. Glad to get out of there with a W



Yep. I think we needed a reality game. On any given Saturday as the old saying goes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

Kentucky lost, and with that, the Dawgs clinch the East and are in the SEC title game. Dawgs are 9-0

 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 4, 2017)

USCe played us tough.  Great game.  Glad to tack on another win.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep Ole Muschump had his boys playing hard. Dawgs have a lot to improve on!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Maybe the young guys have learned, that we just can't just show up and win.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 4, 2017)

Took the day off from hunting and enjoyed a day in Athens to catch the game. My girls had a ball!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2017)

arrendale8105 said:


> Took the day off from hunting and enjoyed a day in Athens to catch the game. My girls had a ball!



Awesome!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2017)

arrendale8105 said:


> Took the day off from hunting and enjoyed a day in Athens to catch the game. My girls had a ball!



Great looking Dawg loving family!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Dawgs 9 and 0, I would have took 9 wins and been happy at the start of the season, Now I want more.


----------



## K80 (Nov 4, 2017)

I thought it was a very enjoyable with great intensity game to watch.   Much better than a game that is over at the half.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2017)

It was a good game K80, I got to break the habit of, expecting a loss every game. CMR is a great person, but he never instilled much confidence in me.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 5, 2017)

USC used their TE very well.  With the talent UGA has, I wish Chaney used the TE's more.   The rush defense played lights out and the pass defense was not good, but not horrible.  UGA allowed less than 300 yards total and only 10 points.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 5, 2017)

Dawgs would’ve scored if 5 hadn’t fumbled 
32-10 better indicator on this game 
FL should have kept Mushchamp
They just couldn’t deal with losing to Southern


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2017)

First, I liked that shot at the on-side kick.  Aggressive play calling and now everyone will be looking out for it.

I quit betting football years ago, but if I had bet, I would have bet against the line.  I didn't think there was any way a Muscamp defense would yield that many points and I was right.

However, I saw a lot of things i liked.  Long drives and ball control with a balanced offense.  I guess them chickens won't crow about Fromm not being able to chunk the ball.  I do agree that we under utilize our TE's, but we use them to control the line of scrimmage.  Overall a good game and a good prep for the grind that will be Auburn.  Our secondary has got to tighten up.  I know they didn't want to give up the big plays, but they gave the receivers way too much room today.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> First, I liked that shot at the on-side kick.  Aggressive play calling and now everyone will be looking out for it.
> 
> I quit betting football years ago, but if I had bet, I would have bet against the line.  I didn't think there was any way a Muscamp defense would yield that many points and I was right.
> 
> ...



This I agree and get more pressure on the QB ,you can't let a good passer have that much time or they will pick u apart. And will be the same next week. Maybe they can tighten it up next week.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 5, 2017)

Better figure out something or BAMA will make the DAWGS look slap stupid


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Better figure out something or BAMA will make the DAWGS look slap stupid




Our secondary was still going to be a weak link preseason and I fell into they hype that they had improved. Well they have not! We got lit up good from Mizzou and it continued yesterday. Bama is going steam roll us in the SECCG. But,,, I have to be honest and say I never thought we'd be 9-0 and headed to the SECCG this year. All I wanted or expected was to see improvement, a competitive FB team this year. Well, we got a lot more than that. They way UF ran the ball on us in the 2nd quarter looked scary too. Bama will do the same. We are much improved over all! So as far as I'm concerned Kirby has over achieved this season. This team is starving and that's the only thing we have going for us as we start to play these last 4 games.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Bama is going steam roll us in the SECCG.



Mostly this. ^ The Barn might do it too. Our weaknesses were exposed yesterday. We ain't all that + a basket of chips.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2017)

We have done a pretty good job with hiding our weakness in the secondary against average QB's. No so much against good ones. Our bets hopes is getting the pass rush back. I mean if you cant cover the receivers with all those guys playing off the line, you just as well send them after the QB.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get Patrick back next week. That should help some.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Get Patrick back next week. That should help some.



Yes it will.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2017)

Watching it again right now on SEC network


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 6, 2017)

Score should have been 31-10
Come on, back away from the cliff
We will beat Auburn


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Our secondary was still going to be a weak link preseason and I fell into they hype that they had improved. Well they have not! We got lit up good from Mizzou and it continued yesterday. Bama is going steam roll us in the SECCG. But,,, I have to be honest and say I never thought we'd be 9-0 and headed to the SECCG this year. All I wanted or expected was to see improvement, a competitive FB team this year. Well, we got a lot more than that. They way UF ran the ball on us in the 2nd quarter looked scary too. Bama will do the same. We are much improved over all! So as far as I'm concerned Kirby has over achieved this season. This team is starving and that's the only thing we have going for us as we start to play these last 4 games.



YEP.....


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 6, 2017)

Never was worried about South Cakalacky,they could only score 10 on us. Bentley had 32 attempts and 227  passing yards with a QB rating of 57.3,one touchdown and two interceptions.SC only had 43 total yards running the ball.Our secondary bends a little but we still have one of the top defenses in the country and this was a pretty dominating performance.Our O continues to look impressive and Fromm continues to prove his critics wrong.Fromm had 196 yards passing with a QB rating of 94.2,two touchdowns and no interceptions,our receivers continue to make unbelievable catches every game and our running game is a beast.Kirby has been aggressive and says we want to be the hunter not the hunted,this game was one fumble on the 5 yard line from being a 31-10 final.One thing I'd like to see them improve on is penalties and holding on to the ball.............Now on to the Cow College of West Georgia.


----------

